# CIDR/Cystorelin



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I just watched a Youtube video about inserting CIDRs I was sending to someone and they mentioned using cystorelin instead of PG600 for a CIDR protocol. Does anybody know that protocol for goats? I found a little bit of info on it for cattle, but so far nothing on goats.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Cystorelin was used before they made pg600. I'll post a few ways you pair it with CIDRs in a bit.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Nancy, there's a lot of info on here regarding both Cystorelin and PG600. Do a search.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes, but I am looking specifically for a protocol that uses CIDRs with Cystorelin instead of PG600. I am mostly asking out of curiosity. I have just discovered that the PG600 is now available in single dose vials again, instead of just the huge one. I was originally asking because I thought it might be easier to get smaller amounts (less $) of the Cystorelin at a time.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is a few of the protocols that an A.I tech shared with me.


Initial: 3cc lutalyse
7th day: 1cc cystorelin
14th day: 3cc lutalyse 
17th day: 1cc cystorelin and breed on this day AI or toss her in with the buck on day 14. 

Initial day: 3cc lutalyse
7th day: 1cc cystorelin
14th day: 3cc lutalyse
Expose buck at day 16
17th day: 1cc cystorelin 

Without Cystorelin,
Initial: 2cc lutalyse
10th day: 2cc lutalyse
Watch for signs of heat, follow up with the Am/Pm rule for typical AI breeding, or toss her in with the buck on day 8. 


If you do want to use PG600, use 2cc. Try to pair it up with a CIDR if you can, still will work without it.
Initial: Lute 2.5cc, insert CIDR
11th day: Lute 2.5cc
12th day: remove CIDR, give 2-2.5cc PG600
She should be in heat day 13. Put her in with the buck once you remove the CIDR.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I am curious if you have any info on how successful are any of these protocols, and for what instances the AI tech suggested using them?


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Forgot to add, you can also use just a CIDR, without anything else, pull it on day 21, pen with the buck.

She (AI tech) personally uses the first 3 the most because she does not like using PG600, due to the fact that it is easy to overdo it, and it has to be used immediatley, or frozen for later use. With the cystorelin, you dont have to freeze it.

A boer lady I know uses just cidrs, nothing else, and she has a 90% rate with that. The AI tech has about a 75% conception rate with AI, or 90-95% with pen breeding.



The PG600 one, she said she'd use it as a last resort kind of situation (last option to get the doe bred, or if the doe is old and its for a last set of kids), because she does not like it, and it would only be for really forcing a cycle and ovulation.

With the CIDR's she reccomends using them to ov-syc your herd, or on a doe that has silent heats, or short cycles.

And with lute, that would be just to bring her in so you could track the cycles, or breed her.

Lute and Cystorelin would be for bringing them in to most likely AI them, or if you had to have your doe in heat on a certain day to bring to a buck for breeding.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the info!


----------



## lonestrchic23 (Jan 7, 2011)

PG600 is back in lil vials??? Where? 

As to the Cystorelin, can you explain exactly what it does and how it works when used with a CIDR? I understand PG600, & Lute, I know what they do and how....

Cystorelin though.... I only have knowledge of it when used on a doe who had cystic ovaries....Was explained to me that there was a snot like barrier preventing eggs from being released in the cystic doe, and the cystorelin broke that up to allow the eggs to be released...

So, how does it help if you're using it in a doe who isn't cystic, when paired with a CIDR for the purpose of timing heat cycle or scheduling AI?

I'm toying with putting a CIDR in a doe that I'll be traveling a few hours away to have bred. Have cystorelin & lute, but have only studied up on the PG600/CIDR route, so I'm very interested in getting a better understanding of how cystorelin works in this situation..... Thanks in advance


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Cystorelin forces ovualtion, and gets rid of any snot stuff building up on the ovaries. So when used with CIDR's, it is just to ensure that the doe will drop eggs to be fertilized.
PG600 is like cystorelin and lutalyse combined.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a protocol I just happened to find, using Cystorellin, CIDR, and Lute.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

I've watched all his videos at least a dozen times since I dont have anyone to teach me, lol  Too bad youtube doesnt have any more videos on it!

I also randomly came across surgical AI videos, yikes that was scary!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I just saw a video of a leopard being collected for AI on Youtube!


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow! I didnt know they collected cats, I mean I guess on some level I must have known that.... but wow! The things you find on Youtube


----------



## GoatFarmer (Jun 18, 2019)

*Are the first 3 protocols with CIDR inserts?*


LittleBits said:


> Here is a few of the protocols that an A.I tech shared with me.
> 
> Initial: 3cc lutalyse
> 7th day: 1cc cystorelin
> ...


----------



## GoatFarmer (Jun 18, 2019)

Question.. It the protocol. Day 1 insert CIDR give 1cc of GnRH (Cystorelin) Day 14 Remove CIDR give 3cc of Lutalyse Bred 3days (72hrs) after>


----------

